# Placenta Question



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

My doe kidded around 8pm tonight but still hasn't delivered the placenta. Is there anything I can do to help her do so? After she kidded there was a sac of fluid that was reddish brown that followed the kid but she wasn't pushing or anything anymore. I bumped her and as far as I can tell, there aren't any other kids. Her kid was so big, I'm worried that something got messed up inside? She has been up and walking around and letting the kid nurse off of her no problems that I can tell.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

I am no pro just went through our first kidding season I was not present at the delivery but was for the placenta passing for the first one and it looked like what you described. Was the other part of the cord attached to what she passed. Our second doe passed 2 kids and the placenta in less then an hour. I could not find the placenta so I did an internal and did not feel anything i was also concerned since of her kids was stillborn. After I did the exam I found the placenta our LGD had moved it and hide it. It looked about the same as the other. Hate to ask but do you have pics.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

No, no pics. It was just a sac hanging by a bit of tissue from her. It had fluid in it but no tissue that I could see. No dogs in the area, just a cat, lol. I was there for about 2 hours after the birth and have checked in a few times tonight and so far, nothing. Any idea on how long it is normal to wait for the afterbirth to come?


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

I have heard up to four hours. I have no way to judge on the first one but we where home for about 3hrs before Gidit pased hers.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Did it look like this

WARNING GRAPHIC
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... 8AaBmtmeAw


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats it....it can take up to 12 hours for the afterbirth to pass but not more than 24 hours.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

I've heard that in ruminants you need to start worrying if she hasn't passed it after 24 hours of delivering the last baby. Some of my girls took the entire next day to get it all out. There it was trailing along behind them all day long :roll: . . . it's not good to pull it out because a piece could break off inside and become infected. They have to pass it on their own. 

A shot of oxytocin from your vet will help her clean it out if it comes to that.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Most does will eat it.... so just because you didn't see it doesn't mean it didn't come out. Does she still have it hanging from her or is it gone?


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, it was hanging out then it was gone so I am assuming that she ate it when I wasn't looking ::yuck:: Am watching for signs of infection/putrification just in case but she seems fine. Thank you all for your answers. I guess I am just a nervous new parent...lol


----------

